# Veillette Avante Gryphon



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I saw a clip of Joe Gore playing a Gryphon and got an impulse to buy one. It mimics the sound of a mandolin - it is tuned almost an octave higher than standard tuning for a guitar. Great guitar - plays and sounds great and the electronics are decent.

A did this clip on the wing and improvised.


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fuser-704234903%2Fveillette-gryphon-2


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Not getting much love on this one BUT posted it elsewhere and got Joe Gore to comment. I'll take that!

Veillette Gryphon 12 String


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Hey Alex, cool guitar. But without any reference to compare it to, and being as it is a non-standard body shape, I'm having a hard time getting the whole picture.

Is it a smaller bodied, shorter scaled acoustic? It also looks like all the string pairs are the same size (rather than the smaller, octave strings paired with the standard strings)? So everything is just tuned up an octave? 

I've never heard of one of these, although I have possibly heard one. Interesting, I guess it would fill in a neat niche for recording.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> Hey Alex, cool guitar. But without any reference to compare it to, and being as it is a non-standard body shape, I'm having a hard time getting the whole picture.
> 
> Is it a smaller bodied, shorter scaled acoustic? It also looks like all the string pairs are the same size (rather than the smaller, octave strings paired with the standard strings)? So everything is just tuned up an octave?
> 
> I've never heard of one of these, although I have possibly heard one. Interesting, I guess it would fill in a neat niche for recording.


Yes, small bodied and strings same size. I'll try to get better pictures up. It fills the Mandolin craving and not have to learn new fingering positions. I really like this instrument.

Cheers


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

and what kind of strings?


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Who's Joe Gore?


----------



## Daniel Grenier (Jun 24, 2008)

Alex, I am an all-out fan of 12 string guitars but can I play devil’s advocate here? 
I just find the Gryphon very expensive for such a “specialty” instrument. You can buy a very decent full blown 12 string for this price. Sorry but I just don’t get these at all. But all that matters, of course, is that you enjoy the instrument. Cheers!


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

bigboki said:


> and what kind of strings?


They are available on the Veillette website but haven't gone that far yet.



Chitmo said:


> Who's Joe Gore?


Was an editor at Guitar Player Magazine and recorded with Tom Waits. See link

joegore.com



Daniel Grenier said:


> Alex, I am an all-out fan of 12 string guitars but can I play devil’s advocate here?
> I just find the Gryphon very expensive for such a “specialty” instrument. You can buy a very decent full blown 12 string for this price. Sorry but I just don’t get these at all. But all that matters, of course, is that you enjoy the instrument. Cheers!


Daniel, agreed - to each his/her own!


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

I just stumpled on this thread. I think it looks and sounds fantastic. I have been working on a massive jobsite in Ottawa since January and can only bring along a acoustic guitar to play in my condo. That would get a lot of love from me.

Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Here's a pic showing the size of the Gryphon next to my SVL. Put a capo on the 2nd Fret and I'm in standard tuning (one octave above).


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Joe's performance video of the Beach Boys tune "Surf's Up" showcases what the Gryphon does, and adds, so well. He seems to have a deep understanding of Brian Wilson's music. Super nice guy.


----------

